# Floating Candles



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I originally saw this done by another haunter (Howlin Wolfman) and thought I would give it a try. The pics on his site aren't working for some reason.

All you do is use battery operated candlesticks. Attach fishing line with hot glue to the tops of the bulbs, and tack them to the ceiling (or hang them from a tree, or in a window frame...wherever you want a ghostly presence).

Simple, easy, effective. Just make sure you use enough hot glue to hold the line in place.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a very nice effect. I expect it's particularly cool looking if there's a bit of a breeze moving them around.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's very cool. I wonder how they'd look outdoors? 

If it's dark does the fishing line get illuminated by the candle?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

In the party room, there is a soft glow from the hanging lamp and a bit of light from the spot on Mr Flopsy in the corner. You have to be really close to the candle to catch any glimpse of the fishing line. The ones closer to the ceiling, further away from the other lights are completely invisible. The darker the space, the more the lines disappear (at least with the line I used). 

I think it would be stunning hanging from a tree, but you'd really have to go to town with the hot glue. I had two casualties with my first test subjects that fell from the ceiling (and they weren't being blown around by the wind).


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's a close up picture of the candle in the dark (well, dark-ish. No lights on). You can't see the line at all.


----------

